# NEW DP SYMPTOMS-DRUG USE



## pearljam5877 (Oct 14, 2007)

HI i am coming to this sight i feel like im going crazy. I have done the research and i know DP cant be diasnosed with DRug use but please listen to my story. Im 23 and i have a long past history of drug use. In highschool i used marijunia alot and also used LSD 4-5 times. I quit taking that becasue i felt "weird" like i was losing my sense of self. As the years went on i felt better although i felt "weird" i just assumed it was an acid flashback. Then years later i suffered from oxi cotin addiction. I used for a yr and then becasme clean for a yr. THen this summer i started on Heroin and i went hard, evetually shooting up. I landed in the hospital and decided to get clean. That date was Sept 7. now let me say this when i got clean and was sick for that week of withdrawl i had no feeling of DP at all. Now about 9 days of qutting i felt good...but of course i fell and i went out and got high. THat night i got high i felt weird....like i was on LSD almost. The next day i got almst pure heroin and got for the next 5 days i used it alot of it. Each time i used i felt like i was losing my reality like i was on LSD it dosent make sense i know but thats how i felt. Even the next day when i woke up and it had been 12 hours since i used i felt weird. Finally after about 6 days my mind felt so different i was so scared i just quit, i flushed all my drugs away and i havent used since im to scared. have i lost my mind? i keep reading its jsut s symptom of withdrawl but its almsot been 3 weeks and i dont feel better. Does any one have any advice? i look at symptoms of DP and i feel like i have alot of them, but its been 3 weeks since using and i dont feel any better? if someone could please give me some advice on what to do id appriciate it.

thanks much


----------



## Capt-Hook (Aug 22, 2007)

Congratulations on quitting heroine and good luck staying clean. Obviously, it's no walk in the park, heroine is a really intense drug. Depersonalization is a common withdrawal symptom with many drugs, both prescription and street and it can last anywhere from weeks to months to years. My advice would be to give yourself a little more time to let the symptoms die down and until they do you should try and ignore the symptoms or keep your mind busy. After awhile, if you're still really worried, maybe a trip to the doctor and alleviate some of your concerns about it. Good luck, again.


----------



## pearljam5877 (Oct 14, 2007)

thank you very much for replying to my message. its really weird ive always had a strong dsire to do opiates at all times but the only good thing that has has come from this is i have no desire to do them at all, im scared shitless to do them to be honest. I was gonna see a doctor but wasnt sure if it was to soon like you said maybe ill try to stick it out a few more weeks. its tough no one understands how i feel, and i dont know the words to explain it. ALl i can is explain is that i feel like i lost me sense of me? i dunno cant describe it otherwise. thanks for your support man.


----------

